
Grace Lee Boggs, Human Rights Advocate for 7 Decades, Dies at 100 - werber
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/06/us/grace-lee-boggs-detroit-activist-dies-at-100.html
======
werber
She was such an iconic figure in Detroit. People in the local activist
community talked about her the way people everywhere talk about Dr. King. Her
(very abridged) life story in this obituary is pretty interesting. She stayed
engaged in community activism well into her nineties.

------
ddingus
:( I always feel a small loss when people like this pass on. And I wonder just
what made them so vital? How does that potent spark breed and manifest into
action and recognition. What makes them so secure?

Very interesting and valued woman. She will be missed.

------
iamreverie
an extremely unfortunate thing to hear this morning. her legacy lives on
though, both in detroit and around the country!

